# Die Hard 2



## jks9199 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Die Hard 2* is showing as I type this...  Anybody know what kata The Colonel is doing in the beginning of the movie?  He's in his hotel room, naked, watching himself on the news, and doing a kata.  Just curious if it's a real kata or a made-up, movie kata.


----------

